# Sergeant must give up guns



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Sergeant must give up guns*

Southbridge officer accused of stalking

* By Gerard F. Russell TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*

* 
SOUTHBRIDGE- * A veteran police sergeant has been forced to surrender his firearms to the Police Department as a result of a court order that he stay away from his estranged wife, three days after she accused him of stalking her and her boyfriend, a town councilor, while they were in a hot tub.

A Worcester Probate & Family Court abuse prevention order was issued Jan. 23 that ordered Sgt. Norman H. Brodeur to stay away from, and not contact, Debra Brodeur. The court papers indicate the couple has a pending divorce case in the court.

The court order expires March 20. A hearing on the matter is also scheduled that day.

A statement by Mrs. Brodeur contained in the court file said that on Jan. 20 she was at a friend's house. The friend is identified as David Langevin.

"Between about 9 and 9:30 p.m. David and I were in the basement of Dave's house inside of the hot tub. While exiting the hot tub and getting our towels, we observed the outdoor motion lights turn on.

"When Dave noticed the lights turn on, he made a statement about his brother living upstairs arriving home. Dave hesitated for a moment and appeared to be listening and looking at the blinds covering the basement windows which overlook the rear driveway.

"He appeared nervous and told me to hide. I then hid behind the stairwell leading upstairs, as Dave appeared to go to the side of the window and peer through the corner of the blinds.

"After looking through the blinds for a couple of moments, Dave pulled the blinds open and told me that my estranged husband, Norman, was outside. He also told me that Norman took off running down the street. We then went upstairs at which time I told Dave to call police."

The affidavit was signed by Mrs. Brodeur. Patrolman Gerald Arvelo is listed as the witness to the statement.

Last night, Town Councilor David S. Langevin, of 800 Worcester St., confirmed in a brief telephone interview that he was involved in the incident, that it occurred at his house, and beyond that he had no comment.

In the application for the court order, Mrs. Brodeur cited as the reason for the request "mental instability of the defendant."

The abuse prevention order directs Sgt. Brodeur not to abuse Mrs. Brodeur, not to contact her, and to stay at least 50 yards from her.

He was also ordered to leave and stay away from her home.

Sgt. Brodeur was also ordered to surrender to the Southbridge Police Department all guns, ammunition, gun licenses, and FID cards. His license to carry a gun and FID card were also suspended as a result of the ruling.

Contacted for comment yesterday on the status of Sgt. Brodeur's employment, Police Chief Daniel R. Charette declined to comment because he said it was a personnel matter. He referred any questions to Town Manager Clayton R. Carlisle. Mr. Carlisle also declined to comment for the same reason.

Sgt. Brodeur has worked for the Police Department for 29 years.

In a call placed to Sgt. Brodeur's cell phone yesterday afternoon seeking comment on a report that he had been suspended from his job with the Police Department, Sgt. Brodeur said, "No comment, no comment, thank you."

Town Treasurer Melinda R. Ernst said yesterday that Sgt. Brodeur was issued a paycheck last week.

For nearly a year, the Police Department has been operating without its second-in-command.

Lt. Gary E. Fontaine was placed on paid administrative leave in March pending an investigation into issues that neither the town manager nor police chief will discuss.

Lt. Fontaine became embroiled in a controversy when it was revealed in 2000 that he bought a Sturbridge restaurant with $148,000 in cash that he said he had saved. Rumors into Lt. Fontaine's finances led to an investigation that later resulted in the retirement of Police Chief Michael W. Stevens.


----------

